# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكرة نقض في قضية قتل خطأ

## لارين

مذكرة نقض في قضية قتل خطأ
محكمة النقض


الدائرة الجنائية


مذكرة بأسباب الطعن بالنقض


مقدمة من :


السيدة / جيهان محمد صادق طاعنة




ومحلها المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ثروت عبد الباسط محمد الخرباوي المحامي بالنقض 36 شارع أسكندرية – مصر الجديدة وهو الذي قام بإيداع هذه المذكرة




فـــــــي


الحكم الصادر بتاريخ 27/9/2003 من محكمة جنح مستأنف الأزبكية في الجنحة المستأنفة برقم 5975 لسنة 2003 جنح مستأنف الأزبكية والقاضي منطوقه :




" بقبول الإستئناف شكلاً وفي الموضوع بتعديل الحكم المستأنف والإكتفاء بحبس المتهمة شهر مع الشغل والتأييد فيما عدا ذلك "




وكانت النيابة العامة قد قدمت المتهمة للمحاكمة أمام محكمة جنح الأزبكية في الجنحة رقم 1054 لسنة 2002 بزعم إرتكابها جريمة المادة 244 عقوبات وأنها تسببت بخطئها في إصابة المجني عليها ثم نكلت عن مساعدة المصابة .




وبجلسة 27/4/2003 أصدرت محكمة جنح الأزبكية حكمها بحبس المتهمة " سنة مع الشغل وكفالة 200 جنيه وإلزامها بأن تؤدي لورثة المجني عليها 51 جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت " .




وكانت محكمة جنح الأزبكية قد عدّلت القيد والوصف من جنحة إصابة خطأ إلى جنحة قتل خطأ ثم قامت محكمة الجنح المستأنفة بتبني أسباب الحكم الجزئي وأحالت إليه دون أن تضيف لنفسها أسباباً جديدة وأخذت الحكم الجزئي محمولاً على أسبابه .




وقد قررت الطاعنة بالنقض عن طريق وكيلها الأستاذ في / 11/2003 برقم تتابع وقد أودع وكيل الطاعنة في ملف الطعن التوكيل الصادر له من الطاعنة والذي يبيح له الطعن وهو التوكيل رقم




وقد تم إيداع هذه المذكرة في الموعد القانوني .






الإتهــــــــام






أسندت النيابة العامة للطاعنة أنها في يوم 7/10/2001 تسببت خطئاً في إصابة المجني عليها هبة إبراهيم جاد الله وكان ذلك ناشئاً عن إهمالها ورعونتها وعدم إحترازها بأن قادت سيارتها بحالة تعرض حياة الأشخاص للخطر وأنها نكلت عن مساعدة المجني عليها وطلبت عقابها وفقاً للمادة 244 عقوبات .




ومحكمة الجنح المستأنفة أصدرت حكمها سالف البيان المطعون فيه بالطعن الماثل .




لمحة حول موضوع الطعن






كان من قدر الطاعنة أن تقود سيارتها فوق كوبري أكتوبر في وقت من أوقات الذروة مساء يوم 6/10/2001 وذلك في الجزء الواقع فوق نهر النيل بين جزيرة الزمالك وميدان عبد المنعم رياض وإبان تباطؤ السيارات قبل النزول من المنزل المؤدي لميدان عبد المنعم رياض إذا بفتاة – المجني عليها – وآخر يعبران الطريق – فوق الكوبري – بغرابة شديدة وبرعونة مفرطة ثم إذا بالطاعنة تفاجأ بهما بغتة أمامها ، ولم يكن في مكنتها آنذاك – ولا مكنة غيرها – أن تتفادى الإصطدام بأحد العابرين فكان أن تفادت الفتى وشاءت إرادة الله أن تصطدم بالفتاة ، والتي إتضح بعد ذلك أنها تعاني من إعاقة في السمع لم تمكنها من سماع آلات التنبيه .




وحدث أن توقفت المتهمة الطاعنة لتستجلي أمر المصابة وتطمئن عليها ثم كان من أمرها أن حملت المصابة في سيارتها – وبصحبتها رفيق الفتاة الذي كان يعبر الطريق معها – إلى أن ذهبت بها إلى مركز الإسعاف بتقاطع شارع 26 يوليو مع شارع رمسيس وتم وقتها إثبات موقع الحادث في دفتر الإشارات الخاص بمركز الإسعاف .




وعلى إثر ذلك قام مركز الإسعاف بنقل المصابة إلى مستشفى المنيل الجامعي والذي قام بدوره بإخطار قسم الأزبكية لتحرير محضر بالواقعة .




وعندما سؤلت المصابة عن الحادث أوردت في أقوالها خبرين فارقين أولهما أن الحادث وقع في ميدان عبد المنعم رياض الأمر الذي يعطي الإختصاص لقسم قصر النيل وثانيهما أن المتهمة – الطاعنة - هي التي قامت بنقل المصابة بسيارتها إلى مركز الإسعاف .




وكان من شأن هذين الخبرين أن تحال الأوراق من قسم الأزبكية إلى قسم قصر النيل بإعتباره القسم المختص بالواقعة – " وهو الأمر الذي تم بالفعل " – إلا أنه دونما سبب إذا بقسم قصر النيل يعيد الأوراق مرة أخرى لقسم الأزبكية وكأن الواقعة لا تعنيه !! .




أما عن المصابة فقد كان من أمرها أن شفاها الله من إصابة طفيفة لحقت بها جرّاء الحادث ثم غادرت المستشفى بتاريخ 9/10/2001 أي بعد يومين فقط من دخولها ، ثم سارت حياة المصابة – التي تم شفاءها – في مسارها الطبيعي .




ونظراً لأنها طالبة جامعية فقد إنتظمت في دراستها ثم خاضت إمتحانات كليتها وإجتازت هذه الإمتحانات بنجاح .




وعلى غير مشتهى الجميع ولسبب قدري لا يد للطاعنة فيه ولا علاقة للحادث به أصيبت المجني عليها – بعد الحادث بسبعة أشهر – بمرض عضال فتك " برئتها " فأدخلها أهلها بتاريخ 10/4/2002 مستشفى الأمراض الباطنة بالقصر العيني القديم ( دخول عادي وليس طوارئ أو حوادث ) برقم دخول 3359 حيث قضت بالرعاية المركزة يوماً واحداً ثم نفذت مشيئة الله وتوفيت المجني عليها إلى رحمة مولاها ، وكان سبب الوفاة كما أوردت الأوراق هو هبوط حاد بالدورة الدموية بسبب معاناة المريضة من إلتهاب رئوي حاد أدى إلى غيبوبة وفشل بالجهاز التنفسي .




وامام محكمة الجنح – بدرجتيها – أبدى دفاع الطاعنة العديد من الدفوع بعضها متعلق بالإختصاص المحلي وبعضها متعلق بعلاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر وبعضها متعلق بإستغراق خطأ المجني عليها لخطأ المتهمة وقدم دفاع الطاعنة العديد من المستندات بحوافظ متعددة لإثبات صحة دفوعه ودفاعه إذ أثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن مكان وقوع الحادث يتبع قسم قصر النيل ثم أثبت أن وفاة المجني عليها كان سببه مرض الرئة وليس إصابة السيارة وشتان ما بين السببين .




بيد أن المفاجأة أن محكمة الجنح الجزئية قامت بتعديل الوصف من إصابة خطأ إلى قتل خطأ والنكول !! والأغرب أن هذا التعديل تم في غيبة دفاع الطاعنة ودون إخطار أحد .




ثم أهدرت المحكمة – بدرجتيها – كافة الدفوع والدفاع ولم تقم بالرد على شيء منه بل ولم تقترب من مناطق الدفاع من قريب أو بعيد وأغفلته تماماً وكأنه لم يكن له وجود .




ثم إذا بالمحكمة تهدر في حكمها توصيف التقرير الطبي الذي إستندت إليه في إسناد الإصابة وإسناد إحداثها للمتهمة – الطاعنة – ثم تغافلت أيضاً عن توصيف التقرير الطبي الذي إستندت إليه في إسناد الوفاة وإسناد إحداثها للمتهمة الطاعنة .




أسبــــاب النقــض




السبب الأول




القصور في التسبيب والإخلال بحق الدفاع لعدم رد المحكمة على الدفع الجوهري المتعلق بالنظام العام " وهو الدفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً بنظر الدعوى " والخطأ في تطبيق القانون لعدم قيام المحكمة بالقضاء وفقاً لهذا الدفع




الوجه الأول من السبب :






كان من دفاع الطاعنة الجوهري الدفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً بنظر الجنحة وقد أثبت دفاع الطاعنة هذا الدفع بمحضر جلسة 6/4/2003 أمام محكمة الجنح الجزئية ثم أثبته مرة أخرى بمحضر جلسة 27/4/2003 إذ جاء به بالنص :




" ودفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً بنظر الدعوى وقدم مذكرة بدفاعه "




وقد إحتوت المذكرة المقدمة أمام محكمة الجنح الجزئية على تفصيل هذا الدفع وأدلته الوافية والتي كانت ترمي في مجملها إلى إسناد الإختصاص المحلي لمحكمة قصر النيل بحسب أن الواقعة بأكملها وقعت في دائرتها .




وأمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة قدم دفاع الطاعنة المستندات الدالة على مكان وقوع الحادث وقد إستخرج دفاع الطاعنة هذه المستندات بناء على تصريح المحكمة وقد ثبت من خلالها – وهي شهادة من دفتر اشارات مركز الإسعاف التي نقلت إليه المصابة – أن مكان وقوع الحادث هو فوق كوبري أكتوبر في منطقة منزل ميدان عبد المنعم رياض وهي منطقة تتبع قسم قصر النيل ثم أورد دفاع الطاعنة في المذكرة المقدمة منه أمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة بجلسة 27/7/2003 إستدلالات متعددة تثبت مكان وقوع الحادث ومن هذه الإستدلالات إقرار المصابة بنفسها عند أخذ أقوالها إذ أوردت نصاً أن مكان الحادث هو ميدان عبد المنعم رياض التابع لقسم قصر النيل .




وكان من إستدلالاته أيضاً أن قسم الأزبكية أحال الأوراق في بادئ الأمر إلى قسم قصر النيل للإختصاص ثم إذا بالأوراق تعود للأزبكية مرة أخرى دونما سبب ؟؟!




وفوق ذلك كله فقد أثبت دفاع الطاعنة بمحضر جلسة 27/7/2003 أمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة هذا الدفع . ولما كان هذا الدفع من الدفوع المتعلقة بالنظام العام وقد أقيم على سند المادة 217 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وعلى ما إستقر عليه قضاء محكمة النقض في العديد والعديد من الأحكام من أن إختصاص المحكمة محلياً " هو من مسائل النظام العام ويجوز التمسك به في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى " .




" نقض جلسة 18/1/1965 أحكام النقض س 16 ص 69 "




لذلك كان من الحري على المحكمة أن تتعرض له إيراداً ورداً – إن أرادت إطراحه – ذلك أنه من الدفوع الجوهرية الذي من مؤداه سلب الإختصاص من المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم – والتي تنظر القضية – إلا أن المحكمة في حكمها الجزئي وحكمها الإستئنافي الذي أخذ بالحكم الجزئي محمولاً على اسبابه لم تتعرض لهذا الدفع من قريب أو بعيد بل إنها لم تُشر إليه مجرد إشارة تفصح عن أنها تبينت وجوده وفطنت لمقتضاه .




وغني عن البيان " ومن باب إجمال القول " أن محكمة النقض ذهبت في العديد من أحكامها إلى أنه :




" إذا كان الأصل أن المحكمة لا تلتزم بمتابعة المتهم في مناحي دفاعه المختلفة إلا أنه يتعين عليها أن تورد في حكمها ما يدل على أنها واجهت عناصر الدعوى وألمت بها على وجه يفصح عن أنها فطنت إليها ووازنت بينها فإذا هي إلتفتت كليةً عن التعرض لدفاع الطاعن وموقفه من التهمة التي وجهت إليه بما يكشف عن أن المحكمة قد أطرحت هذا الدفاع وهي على بينة من أمره فإن حكمها يكون قاصر البيان مستوجباً نقضه "




" طعن رقم 79 لسنة 48 ق جلسة 24/4/1978 س 29 ص 442 "




كما ذهبت أيضاً في حكم آخر إلى أن :




" إذا كان الحكم قد أثبت في مدوناته أن المتهم قدم لمحكمة أول درجة مذكرة بدفاعه تتضمن أن المادة 19 ق 142 لسنة 1944 بفرض رسم الأيلولة على التركات لا تنطبق على الواقعة المسندة إليه للأسباب المشار إليها فيها كما أشار الحكم إلى أن المتهم قدم مذكرة أخرى بهذا المعنى إلى المحكمة الإستئنافية طالباً إلغاء الحكم المستأنف وبراءته فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ لم يعرض لهذا الدفاع القانوني والموضوعي الذي أشار إليه يكون قاصراً متعيناً نقضه "




" طعن رقم 363 لسنة 31 ق جلسة 29/5/1961 س 212 ص 634 "




كما ذهبت أيضاً في المشهور من أحكامها إلى أنه :




" يكون الحكم معيباً بالقصور في البيان والإخلال بحق الدفاع بما يوجب نقضه والإحالة إذا لم يعمل على تحقيق ما تمسك به المتهم من دفاع جوهري "




" طعن 741 لسنة 37 ق جلسة 5/6/1967 س 18 ص 764 "




وإذا كان الدفع بعدم الإختصاص المحلي قد تم إثباته كما أوردنا بمحاضر جلسات المحكمة الجزئية والمحكمة الإستئنافية كما ثبت بمذكرتي الدفاع المقدمة من الطاعنة وكان ملخص ما ثبت بمحاضر الجلسات قد فصله ما ورد بمذكرتي الدفاع وكان مضمون الدفع هو عدم إختصاص محكمة الأزبكية محلياً بنظر الدعوى تأسيساً وإهتداءاً بالمادة 217 إجراءات جنائية كما قدم دفاع الطاعنة حافظة مستندات تحتوي على مستند رسمي قاطع يثبت من واقع أوراق ودفاتر مركز الإسعاف أن مكان وقوع الحادث هو فوق كوبري أكتوبر بما يعني عدم إختصاص المحكمة المنظور أمامها الدعوى وإختصاص محكمة أخرى هي قصر النيل .




وكان الثابت في أسباب الحكم أن المحكمة لم تتعرض لهذا الدفع ولم تقم بالرد عليه فيكون حكمها قد صدر قاصراً في بيانه مخلاً بحق الطاعنة في الدفاع بما يوجب نقضه .




الوجه الثاني من هذا السبب " الخطأ في تطبيق القانون " :






من مفاد ما سلف أن مكان وقوع الحادث بأكمله هو " منطقة تتبع قسم قصر النيل " في حين أن محكمة الأزبكية هي التي نظرت الدعوى دونما إختصاص محلي لها إذ لم تقع الحادثة في نطاقها ولا تقيم الطاعنة في دائرتها ولم يتم القبض على أحد بها ولم تقع أي عناصر من " الجريمة المزعومة " فيها ولم يكن هذا الأمر مطروحاً من باب الجدل على المحكمة أو منعي به دون سند بل إن أدلة الدعوى أثبتت بيقين ما أوردناه آنفاً بشأن الإختصاص .




بل والأكثر من هذا فإن واقعة الوفاة نفسها تمت في مستشفى قصر العيني القديم وهي أيضاً دائرة لا علاقة لها بقسم الأزبكية من قريب أو بعيد وقد إستقرت محكمة النقض في هذا الصدد إلى أنه :




" لما كانت المادة 217 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد نصت على أنه يتعين الإختصاص بالمكان الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة أو الذي يقيم فيه المتهم أو الذي يقبض عليه فيه ، وكانت هذه الأماكن قسائم متساوية في القانون لا تفاضل بينها وكانت القواعد المتعلقة بالإختصاص في المسائل الجنائية كلها من النظام العام التي يجوز التمسك بها في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى بل إن الدفع بعدم الإختصاص المحلي يجوز إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض إذا كان مستنداً إلى وقائع أثبتها الحكم ولا تقتضي تحقيقاً موضوعياً "




" طعن 4053 لسنة 56 ق جلسة 30/3/1987 "




وإذا كان الحكم الجزئي قد أشار في أسبابه صراحة نقلاً من أقوال المجني عليها أن الحادثة حدثت أثناء سيرها بميدان التحرير – وهو يتبع قسم قصر النيل – ومع ذلك لم تلتفت المحكمة لمسألة الإختصاص ولم تعرها إنتباهاً !! رغم قطعية نصوص الإختصاص وإذا كان ما سلف هو المستقر عليه قانوناً والمتفق عليه فقهاً وقضاءً .




وكان ما سبق هو ديدن محكمة النقض وعقيدتها القانونية وكان الحكم الطعين قد هجر هذا النظر ولم يقض وفقاً له وغاب هذا المنهج عن قضاءه فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ في تطبيقه بما يوجب نقضه .




السبب الثــاني




‌أ- القصور في البيان لعدم قيام المحكمة ببيان مضمون أدلة الثبوت الخاصة بإصابة المجني عليها أو الخاصة بوفاتها مما يقطع بعدم إلمام المحكمة بها إلماماً شاملاً .


ب - خلو الحكم من الأسباب لعدم قيام المحكمة ببيان مضمون أي دليل من أدلة الدعوى الأخرى وتجهيلها لها :




الوجه الأول :






قدمت النيابة العامة المتهمة الطاعنة للمحاكمة وفقاً لتصور إرتأته ذهبت فيه إلى أن المتهمة تسببت بخطئها ورعونتها وعدم إحترازها في إصابة المجني عليها وبعد أكثر من ستة أشهر من الواقعة توفيت المصابة لسبب قدري لا يد لأحد فيه إذ أصابها الله بمرض في الرئة أدى إلى وفاتها . وأثناء جلسات المحكمة وبعد أن تهيئت الدعوى للحكم فيها أمام المحكمة الجزئية أصدرت المحكمة قراراً بتعديل القيد والوصف إلى تهمة قتل خطأ وحاكمت المتهمة الطاعنة وفقاً لهذا الوصف الجديد .




وإذا كانت الأوراق قد إحتوت على شهادة بيانات صادرة من مركز الإسعاف الطبي بالقاهرة جاء فيها – من ضمن ما جاء – أن الإصابات التي لحقت بالمجني عليها من جرّاء حادث سيارة هي " إشتباه ما بعد الإرتجاج بالمخ + جرح رضي 5 سم "




وكانت هذه الشهادة هي " أول وآخر " ما جاء في الأوراق عن إصابة المجني عليها .




ثم إحتوت الأوراق بعد ذلك على شهادة مستخرجة من مستشفى قصر العيني " قسم الأمراض الباطنة " جاء فيها نصاً :




" بأنه في يوم 10/4/2003 وصلت إلى مستشفى أمراض الباطنة – القصر العيني – المريضة ( وليست المصابة ) هبة إبراهيم جاد الله 21 سنة تعاني من غيبوبة وإلتهاب رئوي حاد وإصفرار بلون العين وفشل بالجهاز التنفسي حيث تم وضعها على جهاز التنفس الصناعي ... "




وكان ما ورد أعلاه هو كل ما جاء في أوراق الدعوى عن إصابة ووفاة المجني عليها .




ثم كان الدفاع الرئيس والجوهري الذي أبداه وكيل الطاعنة من أن الوفاة حدثت بسبب مرض أصاب المجني عليها ولا علاقة للطاعنة – المتهمة – به وأنه ليس من العدل في شيء أن يظل الإنسان " رهين حادث وقع بسبب خطأ المجني عليه " فإذا مات المصاب بعد عُمر – طال أو قصر – علق سبب الموت بصاحب السيارة !!




ثم كان من دفاع الطاعنة أن ناقش التقارير الطبية – شهادة البيانات الصادرة من مركز الإسعاف بالإصابة والشهادة الصادرة من مستشفى قصر العيني بالوفاة – وأظهر في دفاعه أن الطاعنة لا علاقة بين فعلها وبين الإصابة أو الوفاة .




وكان من المتعين والحتمي على الحكم – الجزئي والإستئنافي – أن يورد في أسبابه تفصيلاً وافياً للتقارير الطبية التي إستند إليها في إسناد الإتهام للمتهمة الطاعنة بحسب أنها من أدلة الإدانة وبحسب أن المحكمة إعتبرت في قضائها أن المتهمة الطاعنة هي التي تسببت في حدوثها وذلك إنقياداً وإمتثالاً لحكم المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، إلا أننا بمطالعة الحكم في درجتيه نجد أنه خلا من إيراد مضمون هاتين الشهادتين المحتويتين على بيانات الإصابة والوفاة – وهما بمثابة تقارير طبية – كما أنه لم يُشر إلى أن قرار النيابة - بإنتداب مفتش الصحة لتوقيع الكشف الطبي على جثة المتوفاة وبيان ما بها من إصابات وسببها – لم يتم تنفيذه وبالتالي تكون الأوراق خالية من الدليل الفني اليقيني المثبت علمياً لسبب الوفاة .




وبذلك تكون المحكمة قد تجاهلت حتى مجرد ذكر مضمون الشهادتين الطبيتين المقدمتين في الأوراق بالرغم من إستناده إليهما في إدانة المتهمة الطاعنة .




ولما كانت محكمة النقض قد إستقرت في إطراد وثبات على أنه :




" من المقرر طبقاً للمادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن الحكم بالإدانة يجب أن يبين مضمون كل دليل من أدلة الثبوت ويذكر مؤداه حتى يتضح وجه إستدلاله به وسلامة الأخذ به تمكيناً لمحكمة النقض من مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم وكان يبين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إعتمد – من بين ما إعتمد عليه – في إدانة الطاعن على تقرير الطب الشرعي وإذ عرض لهذا التقرير لم يورد عنه إلا قوله " وثبت من تقرير الطب الشرعي الذي تولى تشريح الجثة أن وفاة المجني عليها نتجت عن إسفكسيا الخنق وكتم النفس وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إكتفى بالإشارة إلى نتيجة تقرير الصفة التشريحية دون أن يبين مضمونه من وصف الإصابات المنسوبة إلى الطاعن إحداثها وموضعها من جسم المجني عليها وكيفية حدوثها حتى يمكن التحقق من مدى مواءمتها لأدلة الدعوى الأخرى وكان لا يبين من الحكم أن المحكمة حين إستعرضت هذا الدليل في الدعوى كانت ملمة به إلماماً شاملاً يهيئ لها أن تمحصه التمحيص الشامل الكافي الذي يدل على أنها قامت بما ينبغي عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف وجه الحقيقة تمكيناً لمحكمة النقض من التعرف على صحة الحكم من فساده "




" طعن 950 لسنة 46 ق جلسة 10/1/1977 س 21 ص 57 "




وذهبت محكمة النقض أيضاً إلى أنه :




" على المحكمة إذا ما إستندت في الإدانة إلى دليل أن تذكر مؤداه لكي تمكن محكمة النقض من مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً على الواقعة كما هي ثابتة بالحكم فإذا ما إستندت المحكمة في إدانة متهم إلى الكشف الطبي الموقع على المجني عليه دون أن تذكر شيئاً مما جاء فيه كان حكمها قاصر البيان متعيناً نقضه "




" جلسة 6/2/1950 طعن 1581 لسنة 19 ق "




وإذا كان هذا هو المستقر عليه فقهاً وقضاءاً وكانت محكمة النقض قد أقامت لنفسها بقضاءها السالف دستوراً لم تحد عنه قيد أنملة وكان الحكم الطعين قد حاد عن هذا الفهم وأغفل ذكر مضمون التقارير الطبية التي إستند عليها في إدانة الطاعنة الأمر الذي اصاب الحكم بعوار القصور في البيان بما يوجب نقض الحكم .




الوجه الثــاني :






ذهب الحكم الطعين – الجزئي والإستئنافي الذي أخذ بالأول محمولاً على أسبابه – إلى أن التهمة ثابتة في حق المتهمة وفقاً لما جاء بأقوال المجني عليها بمحضر الشرطة ( التي إطمأنت إليه وجدان وعقيدة المحكمة ) وذلك دون أن تتطرق المحكمة لفحوى هذه الأقوال ومضمونها التفصيلي خاصة وأن أقوال المجني عليها إنحصرت فقط في ( أنها أثناء سيرها بميدان التحرير متوجهة إلى رمسيس فوجئت بإحدى السيارات تصطدم بي .. ) دون أن يظهر في هذه الأقوال كيفية الإصطدام وما هي السيارة التي إصطدمت بها وما هو رقم هذه السيارة ومن الذي كان يقودها .. إلخ .




وحتى على الفرض الجدلي بأن هذه الأقوال تكفي في حد ذاتها لإسناد الإتهام للمتهمة الطاعنة .. ألم يكن من الحري على المحكمة أن تستعرض تفصيل هذه الأقوال التي إطمأن إليها وجدانها حتى يمكن التحقق من مدى مواءمتها لأدلة الدعوى الأخرى ؟؟




وقد ذهبت محكمة النقض إلى أنه :




" من المقرر أنه يجب إيراد الأدلة التي تستند إليها المحكمة وبيان مؤداها في الحكم بياناً كافياً فلا تكفي مجرد الإشارة إليها بل ينبغي سرد مضمون الدليل وذكر مؤداه بطريقة وافية يبين منها مدى تأييده للواقعة كما إقتنعت بها المحكمة ومبلغ إتفاقه مع باقي الأدلة التي أقرها الحكم حتى يتضح وجه إستدلاله بها " .




" طعن 781 لسنة 41 ق جلسة 24/10/1971 س 22 ص 573 "




كما ذهبت محكمة النقض أيضاً إلى أنه :




" أوجبت المادة 310 إجراءات أن يشتمل كل حكم بالإدانة على بيان الواقعة المتسوجبة للعقوبة بياناً تتحقق به أركان الجريمة والظروف التي وقعت فيها والأدلة التي إستخلصت منها المحكمة الإدانة ... ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إكتفى في بيان الدليل بالإحالة إلى محضر ضبط الواقعة ولم يورد مضمونه ولم يبين وجه إستدلاله به فإنه يكون معيباً بما يوجب نقضه "




" طعن 408 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 29/5/1972 س 23 ص 836 "




كما ذهبت محكمة النقض أيضاً إلى أنه :




" لما كان الحكم الإبتدائي الذي اخذ بأسبابه الحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى والأدلة على ثبوتها في حق الطاعن في قوله " وحيث أن المحكمة بعد إطلاعها على الأوراق ترى أن التهمة ثابتة في حق المتهم ثبوتاً كافياً لإدانته وذلك وفقاً لما جاء بمحضر ضبط الواقعة .. " لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إكتفى في بيان الدليل بالإحالة إلى محضر ضبط الواقعة ولم يورد مضمونه ولم يبين وجه إستدلاله به على ثبوت التهمة فإنه يكون معيباً بما يبطله "




" طعن 602 لسنة 47 ق جلسة 30/10/1977 س 28 ص 885 "




من جماع ما تقدم يتضح أن الحكم قد صدر خالياً من الأسباب إذ أنه لم يورد مضمون الأدلة التي إستند إليها ويكون بذلك قد خالف صريح نص المادة 310 إجراءات بما يبطله الأمر الذي يتعين معه نقضه .




السبب الثــالـث




الإخلال بحق الدفاع والقصور في التسبيب لعدم قيام المحكمة بالرد على الدفع بإنتفاء رابطة السببية بين موت المجني عليها وبين حدوث خطأ من المتهمة – الطاعنة – على فرض حدوث الخطأ جدلاً .




وقعت الحادثة فوق كوبري أكتوبر حيث عبرت المجني عليها بغتة من حيث لا يوجد أماكن لعبور المشاة إذ أنه كوبري مخصص للسيارات فقط وكان الخطأ هو خطأ المجني عليها ، ثم إذا بعد أشهر عدة تموت المجني عليها متأثرة بمرض اصابها هو إلتهاب رئوي حاد أدى إلى فشل في الجهاز التنفسي وقد أبانت وافصحت أوراق الدعوى والتقرير الطبي المثبت للوفاة عن أن سبب الوفاة هي تلك العلة التي أصابت المتوفاة ولم يشر التقرير الطبي المقدم في الأوراق إلى أن سبب الوفاة حادث أو غيره وقد إنقطعت صلة المتهمة بالواقعة بعد خروج المصابة من المستشفى في المرة الأولى لتمام شفاءها ولا يعقل أن تظل المتهمة رهينة لعوامل لا علاقة لها بها وقد أبدى دفاع الطاعنة هذا الدفاع تفصيلاً في مذكرات الدفاع وقد جاء هذا الدفاع الجوهري بإنتفاء رابطة السببية بصورة جازمة بحيث قرع سمع المحكمة ويقيناً فإن هذا الدفع لو صح – وهو صحيح – لتغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى إذ يترتب عليه إبعاد مسئولية القتل الخطأ عن المتهمة خاصة وأن المحكمة الجزئية قضت بتعديل الوصف إلى قتل خطأ دون أن يبين رابطة السببية بين الفعل والنتيجة التي أسندها للمتهمة ورابطة السببية هذه ليست من العناصر الثانوية التي يمكن إغفالها وإغفال الدفاع والدفوع بشأنها إذ المستقر عليه وفقاً لأحكام محكمة النقض أن :




" رابطة السببية ركن في جريمة القتل الخطأ وهي تقتضي أن يكون الخطأ متصلاً بالقتل إتصال السبب بالمسبب بحيث لا يتصور وقوع القتل بدون هذا الخطأ "




" نقض 13/12/1994 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 45 ص 1147 "




" ونقض 22/10/1992 س 43 س 907 "




" ونقض 21/2/1988 س 39 ص 332 "




" ونقض 26/4/1955 طعن 604 لسنة 24 ق "




" ونقض 30/5/1938طعن رقم 1590 لسنة 8 ق "




فإذا كان هذا الدفع الجوهري يرمي إلى نفي أحد أركان جريمة القتل الخطأ المنسوبة للطاعنة وهو ركن السببية فإن إغفال المحكمة له وعدم ردها عليه يصم حكمها بالقصور إذ كان هذا الدفع يستأهل رداً خاصاً عليه ، ولا يعصم الحكم كونه ذهب في عبارة معماه إلى ثبوت التهمة في حق المتهمة إذ أنه لم يرد على الدفع بإنتفاء رابطة السببية ولم يبين كيف توافرت الأركان مع ثبوت إنتفاء ركن السببية .




وإذا كان المستقر عليه في قضاء محكمة النقض في هذا الصدد أنه :




" متى كان الحكم الإبتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم الإستئنافي قد خلا من بيان الإصابات التي وجدت بالمجني عليها والتي نشأ عنها الوفاة كما لم يبين سبب هذه الإصابات وهل نشأت عن المصادمة بالسيارة التي يقودها المتهم على الرغم مما تمسك به الدفاع عنه أمام المحكمة الإستئنافية بإنقطاع رابطة السببية بين السيارة وبين الإصابات التي حدثت لأن السيارة لم تصطدم بالمجني عليها ولم تمسها بسوء ولكنها أصيبت من سقوطها على الأرض بسبب غزارة المطر وإنزلاق قدمها وهو دفاع جوهري لو صح لتغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى فإن حكمها يكون مشوباً بالقصور " .




" طعن 572 لسنة 27 ق جلسة 21/10/1957 س 8 ص 848 "




وإذا كان دفاع المتهمة الطاعنة قد قدم المستندات الدالة على أن الوفاة حدثت بعد ستة أشهر أو أكثر من الحادثة وقدم الشهادة الطبية المستخرجة من ملف المجني عليها بالمستشفى المثبتة أن الوفاة حدثت بسبب مرض رئوي هو الإلتهاب الرئوي الحاد الذي أدى إلى فشل الجهاز التنفسي وهو مرض لا علاقة له بالحادث كما قدم شهادة رسمية من كلية التجارة تثبت أن المجني عليها حضرت الفصل الدراسي الأول بعد الحادث ونجحت بالإمتحان وكان من دفاعه أيضاً قصور التحقيقات لأنه لم يتم تنفيذ قرار النيابة بتوقيع الكشف الطبي على المجني عليها لبيان سبب الوفاة وما بها من إصابات وأن النيابة أحالت المتهمة للمحاكمة دون أن تعني بمتابعة تنفيذ قرارها ، ثم كان أن أهدرت المحكمة بدرجتيها هذا الدفاع جملةً وتفصيلاً ولم تقم بالرد عليه بل إنها لم تفطن لفحواه أو تقسطه حقه أو تعني بتحقيقه بلوغاً إلى غاية الأمر فيه ، خاصة مع ما قد يكون له من دلالة على عدم توافر عناصر الجريمة المسندة للطاعنة فإن حكمها بهذه المثابة يكون معيباً بالقصور والإخلال بحق الدفاع بما يبطله ويوجب نقضه لهذا السبب .




السبب الــرابـع




القصور في التسبيب والإخلال بحق الدفاع لعدم قيام المحكمة بالرد على الدفع بإستغراق خطأ المجني عليها لخطأ المتهمة – الطاعنة – بالنسبة للإصابة الحقيقية




قدم دفاع الطاعنة أمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة بجلسة 27/7/2003 مذكرة بدفاعها إحتوت على دفع جوهري فارق في موضوع الدعوى برمتها هو إستغراق خطأ المجني عليها لخطأ المتهمة وذلك بصدد الإصابة الحقيقية التي لحقت بالمجني عليها يوم 6/10/2001 وقد أورد في دفاعه الذي قرع سمع المحكمة – أن المجني عليها كانت تعبر الطريق من أعلى كوبري أكتوبر والمخصص أصلاً للسيارات لا للمارة وقد ثبت هذا من خلال الشهادة المستخرجة من مركز الإسعاف الذي نقلت إليه المجني عليها بعد الحادث مباشرة إلا أن المحكمة بدرجتيها لم تعقب على هذا الدفاع ولم تفطن لوجوده وبالتالي لم تقسطه حقه رغم أنه يترتب عليه حتماً تغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى .




وإذا كان هذا الدفاع قد صدر صراحة بلا لبس أو غموض وقد أورده دفاع الطاعنة تفصيلاً ، وساق الأدلة المبينة له والمظهرة لصحته وكان الغرض منه هو أن تثبت الطاعنة أنها لم ترتكب ثمة خطأ يمكن أن ينسب إليها وأن الخطأ كل الخطأ يجب أن ينسب للمجني عليها وأنها إستخدمت إمكانيات الشخص العادي إذا وقع في ذات الظروف من إستخدام للفرامل وآلة التنبيه وحاولت مفاداة الحادث قدر طاقتها وأنها تمكنت بالفعل من مفاداة زميل المجني عليها وكان من قدرها أن إصطدمت بالفتاة بسبب خطأ من حاولت أن تعبر الطريق أعلى كوبري أكتوبر .




وإذا كان هذا الدفاع هو من الدفوع الجوهرية – بل هو أعلاها – ولو صح هذا الدفاع حتماً لتغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى ، حتماً ويقيناً ، ولقضت المحكمة ببراءة المتهمة خاصة وأن هذا الدفاع لم يُلق من دفاع الطاعنة على عواهنه بل كان صحيحاً متسانداً إلى العديد من أوراق الدعوى .




وإذا كانت محكمة النقض قد إستقرت في العديد من أحكامها إلى أنه :




" إذا كان الأصل أن المحكمة لا تلتزم بمتابعة المتهم في مناحي دفاعه المختلفة إلا أنه يتعين عليها أن تورد في حكمها ما يدل على أنها واجهت عناصر الدعوى وألمت بها على وجه يفصح عن أنها فطنت إليها ووازنت بينها فإذا هي إلتفتت كليةً عن التعرض لدفاع الطاعن وموقفه من التهمة التي وجهت إليه بما يكشف عن أن المحكمة قد أطرحت هذا الدفاع وهي على بينة من أمره فإن حكمها يكون قاصر البيان مستوجباً نقضه "




" نقض رقم 79 لسنة 48 ق جلسة 24/4/1978 س 29 ص 442 "




كما ذهبت محكمة النقض أيضاً إلى أنه :




" إغفال المحكمة إيراد دفاع الطاعن ومؤدى المستندات المقدمة منه لنفي التهمة عنه يعد قصوراً وإخلالاً بحق الدفاع يعيب الحكم بما يستوجب نقضه "




" نقض 4/1/88 س 39 – ص 663 "




ورغم جوهرية الدفع المبدى من الطاعنة بإستغراق خطأ المجني عليها للخطأ المنسوب إليها ورغم كونه بالغ الأهمية في التأثير على تكوين الرأي في الدعوى إلا أنه ظل معلقاً في سقف الدعوى حبيساً بين أوراقها لم يجد رداً الأمر الذي يقطع بقصور الحكم وإخلاله الجسيم بحق الدفاع بما يوجب نقضه .




السبب الخــامس




القصور في البيان والفساد في الإستدلال لقيام المحكمة بتعديل القيد والوصف إلى تهمة قتل خطأ دون أن تبين السند الذي إستندت إليه في هذا التعديل أو تشرح فحواه .. ودون أن يكون هناك سند فني يجيز لها هذا التعديل




في البدء كانت تهمة إصابة خطأ والإصابات التي لحقت بالمجني عليها لم تبلغ أي حد من الجسامة بل كانت مجرد إصابات طفيفة تمت مداركتها بالعلاج الأولي وخرجت المجني عليها من المستشفى بعد يومين من دخولها لتمام الشفاء وقد أورد والد المجني عليها – عندما كان الأمر منحصر في الإصابة – هذا التأكيد بالشفاء في طلب قدمه للنيابة يطالبها بإجراء التحقيق في إصابة إبنته التي شفيت من إصابتها وهذا الطلب أصبح ورقة من أوراق الدعوى ودليلاً من أدلتها وبعد ستة أشهر أصيبت المجني عليها بمرض لا علاقة له بالحادثة ولم يتوافر في الأوراق تقرير طبي فني من أهل الخبرة يثبت أن المرض الذي أصاب المجني عليها كان ناتجاً من الإصابات التي لحقت بها من جراء الحادث الذي وقع قبل ستة أشهر بل إن النيابة العامة عندما أصدرت قرارها بندب مفتش الصحة لتوقيع الكشف الطبي على المتوفاة تجاهلت الجهات التنفيذية هذا القرار ولم تضعه موضع التنفيذ وأحيلت الأوراق للمحاكمة دون تحقيق هذا القرار وبالتالي تكون الدعوى برمتها قد خلت من أي دليل فني ينسب هذا المرض الذي أدى إلى الوفاة للمتهمة مباشرة خاصة وان الإلتهاب الرئوي الذي أدى إلى وفاة المجني عليها هو محض مرض .




ورغم كل هذا إذا بالمحكمة تقوم بتعديل الوصف في جلسة الحكم ثم يأتي حكمها خالياً من الإشارة إلى السند الفني الذي إرتكنت إليه في إجراء هذا التعديل كما جاء خالياً من توصيف التقارير الطبية التي وقع في يقينها من خلالها أن المتهمة هي التي تسببت في وفاة المجني عليها وجاءت العبارات المصاحبة " للتعديل في الحكم " معماة مجهلة تدور في فراغ من الغموض بحيث يستحيل معه أن نعرف ما الذي إستندت إليه المحكمة لنسبة إحداث الوفاة للمتهمة الأمر الذي يعجز معه محكمة النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على الحكم .




ولا يقدح في هذا ما قد يقال أن المحكمة إستندت إلى النتيجة التي وقعت وهي الوفاة – التي حدثت يقيناً – وأن هذه النتيجة هي في حد ذاتها السند في إرتباطها بالفعل !! .




ذلك أنه لا يمكن في مجال الإسناد الجنائي أن ترتكن المحكمة إلى النتيجة لإثبات وقوع العنصر المسبب لها حتى ولو كان عنصراً إحتمالياً فالمتعارف عليه أن المحكمة إنما تلجأ لإستقراء الأدلة للتحقق من صدقها ثم تبدأ بعد ذلك في إعمال نشاطها الفكري لإستقراء العناصر الواقعية التي إستقرت في عقيدتها من هذه الأدلة وبعد ذلك تستنبط الصورة النهائية لواقعة الدعوى ، كل هذا يشترط فيه أن تكون هناك أدلة يقينية تستطيع المحكمة من خلالها إستقراء عناصر الدعوى ، أما أن تستند المحكمة إلى " حدوث الواقعة " لإثبات أن بعض الإحتمالات – وليس كل – من الممكن أن تتوافر جدلاً فتؤدي إلى وقوع الواقعة ثم تأخذ بذلك – أو لذلك – من هذه الإحتمالات عقيدة يقينية بوقوعها فهذا يخالف أبسط مبادئ الإستدلال ، الأمر الذي أصاب الحكم بالقصور في البيان والفساد في الإستدلال بما يبطله مما يتعين معه نقض الحكم لهذا السبب .




السبب الســادس




القصور في التسبيب والإخلال بحق الدفاع


أ‌- لإلتفات المحكمة عن مستندات الطاعنة مع ما قد يكون لها من دلالة




ب‌- لعدم رد المحكمة على دفاع الطاعن ودفوعه جميعها الثابتة بالمذكرة المكتوبة والمقدمة بجلسة 27/7/2003 والمتممة لدفاعه الشفهي






أ- الوجه الأول :






قدم دفاع الطاعنة أمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة حوافظ مستندات تحتوي على العديد من المستندات الفارقة في موضوع الدعوى وكان من هذه المستندات




1- شهادة مستخرجة من مركز الإسعاف الذي نقلت إليه المصابة فور وقوع الحادث ثبت من خلال هذه الشهادة أن مكان وقوع الحادث هو كوبري أكتوبر المنزل المؤدي لميدان عبد المنعم رياض وكان لهذه الشهادة أثراً بالغاً في تحديد إختصاص المحكمة محلياً وقد تعلق بها دفع أبداه دفاع الطاعنة هو عدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً بنظر الدعوى وهذه الشهادة هي أحد أدلة الطاعنة – وليست كل أدلتها – في سلب الإختصاص المحلي للمحكمة التي حاكمتها .




كما كان لهذه الشهادة أثراً إستدلالياً فائق الأهمية لإثبات دفاع الطاعنة المبدى منه بشكل جازم بإستغراق خطأ المجني عليها لخطأ المتهمة لأنها عبرت من أعلى كوبري أكتوبر الغير مخصص لعبور المشاة .




2- وكان من مستندات الطاعنة أيضاً شهادة مستخرجة من مستشفى قصر العيني تثبت أن الوفاة حدثت في 11/4/2002 أي بعد الواقعة بأكثر من ستة أشهر وأن سبب الوفاة هو إلتهاب رئوي حاد أدى إلى فشل في الجهاز التنفسي وهذه الشهادة مثبتة لصحة دفاع الطاعنة بإنقطاع رابطة السببية بين الخطأ والنتيجة .




3- وكان من مستندات الطاعنة أيضاً شهادة مستخرجة من كلية التجارة وإدارة الأعمال جامعة حلوان تثبت بيقين أن المجني عليها كانت مقيدة بالفرقة الثالثة في العام الدراسي 2001/2002 وأنها حضرت الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 2001/2002 وأنها نجحت فيه وأن خوضها الإمتحانات كان تالياً للحادث وهي شهادة مثبتة لصحة الدفع بإنقطاع رابطة السببية .




ومع ما لهذه المستندات جميعها من أهمية فارقة في موضوع الدعوى إلا أن المحكمة إلتفتت عن جميع هذه المستندات ولم تفطن لوجودها أصلاً رغم أن دفاع الطاعنة ودفوعها دار حول هذه المستندات القاطعة وقد إستقرت محكمة النقض في العديد من أحكامها على أنه :




" إذا كان يبين من المفردات التي أمرت المحكمة بضمها تحقيقاً لوجه الطعن أن المدافع عن الطاعنين قدم إلى المحكمة الإستئنافية أربع حوافظ إشتملت على مستندات تمسك في مذكرته بدلالتها وكان الحكم قد إلتفت عن هذه المستندات ولم يتحدث عنها مع ما قد يكون لها من دلالة على صحة دفاع الطاعنين ولو أنه عنى ببحثها وفحص الدفاع المؤسس عليها لجاز أن يتغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى فإنه يكون مشوباً بالقصور بما يبطله ويوجب نقضه "




" طعن 513 لسنة 40 ق جلسة 7/6/1970 س 21 ص 812 "




وذهبت أيضاً إلى أنه :




" من المقرر أن الحكم بالإدانة يجب أن يبين مضمون كل دليل من أدلة الثبوت ويذكر مؤداه حتى يتضح وجه إستدلاله به لكي يتسنى لمحكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً على الواقعة التي صار إثباتها في الحكم ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أغفل إيراد مضمون الأوراق التي قدمها الطاعن فإنه يكون قد أخل بحق الطاعن في الدفاع وشابه القصور مما يعيبه ويستوجب نقضه "




" طعن 1300 لسنة 34 ق جلسة 18/1/1965 س 16 ص 65 "




كما ذهبت أيضاً إلى أن :




" لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إعتنق أسباب الحكم المستأنف الذي أغفل الإشارة إلى دفاع الطاعن ولم يورد مضمون المستندات المقدمة منه إثباتاً لهذا الدفاع بما يبين منه أن المحكمة واجهت عناصر الدعوى وألمت بها على وجه يفصح عن أنها فطنت إليها ووازنت بينها وأنها أطرحت هذا الدفاع وهي على بينة من أمره وبعد أن قامت بما ينبغي عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف وجه الحقيقة الأمر الذي يصم الحكم المطعون فيه بالقصور في البيان ويعجز محكمة النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على الوجه الصحيح ومن ثم يتعين نقضه "




" نقض 4/1/1988 س 39 – 3 – 66 "




وإذا كان دفاع الطاعنة بالمرافعة الشفهية وبالمذكرة المكتوبة والمقدمة بجلسة 27/7/2003 قد إستعرض دلالة لهذه المستندات وتمسك بها وبمدلولها إلا أن المحكمة كما أوردنا آنفاً إلتفتت عنها كليةً ولم تتفطن إلى وجودها ويقيناً فإن المحكمة لو كانت قد أعتنت بفحص هذه المستندات وفحص الدفاع المؤسس عليها لتغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى الأمر الذي يترتب عليه وجوب نقض الحكم






ب- الوجه الثــاني :






قدم دفاع الطاعنة بجلسة 27/7/2003 مذكرة شاملة بكل أوجه دفاعه ودفوعه وكلها من الدفوع الجوهرية التي يتغير بها وجه الرأي في الدعوى إن إلتفتت إليها المحكمة أو تبنتها وفطنت إليها وقد إحتوت هذه المذكرة المكتوبة على عدة دفوع هي :




1- الدفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً بنظر الدعوى . وقد أوردت المذكرة تفصيلات هذا الدفع وفقاً لما ورد فيها .




2- الدفع ببطلان حكم محكمة أول درجة لتعديل القيد والوصف في غيبة الخصوم ودون تنبيه دفاع المتهمة وقد أوردت المذكرة تفصيلات هذا الدفع وفقاً لما ورد فيها .




3- الدفع بإنتفاء رابطة السببية : وقد أوردت المذكرة تفصيلات هذا الدفع وفقاً لما ورد فيها .




4- الدفع بإنتفاء خطأ المتهمة وبإستغراق خطأ المجني عليها للخطأ المنسوب للمتهمة - إن كان هناك خطأ – وايضاً أوردت المذكرة تفصيلات هذا الدفع .








ومع أهمية وجوهرية ما ورد بمذكرة الدفاع المكتوبة إلا أن الحكم المطعون فيه لم يلتفت ولم يشر إلى هذه المذكرة ولا إلى الدفاع الوارد بها لا إيراداً ولا رداً ولا بما يفيد أنه أحاط بمضمونها وأخضعها للفحص والتمحيص مع أنها تضمنت دفاعاً جدياً جوهرياً يشهد له الواقع ويؤثر بالتأكيد على وجه الرأي في الدعوى .




وقد قضت محكمة النقض في العديد من أحكامها بأنه :




" من المقرر أن الدفاع المكتوب – مذكرات كانت أو حوافظ مستندات – هو تتمة للدفاع الشفوي وتلتزم المحكمة بأن تعرض له إيراداً ورداً وإلا كان حكمها معيباً بالقصور والإخلال بحق الدفاع "




" نقض 3/4/84 – س 35 – 82 – 378 "




" نقض 11/6/1978 – س 29 – 110 – 579 "




" نقض 16/1/1977 – س 28 – 13 – 63 "




" نقض 26/1/1976 – س 27 – 24 – 113 "




" نقض 16/12/1973 – س 24 – 249 – 1228 "




" 30/12/1973 – س 24 – 260 – 1280 طعن 753 / 43 ق "




" نقض 19/1/1991 س 42 – 24 – 191 طعن 313 لسنة 59 ق "




وقضت محكمة النقض ايضاً بأنه :




" الدفاع المثبت في صفحات حافظة المستندات المقدمة للمحكمة الإستئنافية بعدم إستيفاء الشيك محل الإتهام شرائطه القانونية سكوت الحكم عنه إيراداً وارداً عليه يصمه بالقصور المبطل له "




" نقض 11/2/1973 – س 24 – 32 – 151 "




وقضت محكمة النقض أيضاً :




" إنه وأن كان الأصل أن المحكمة لا تلتزم بمتابعة المتهم في مناحي دفاعه المختلفة إلا أنه يتعين عليها أن تورد في حكمها ما يدل على أنها واجهت عناصر الدعوى وألمت بها على وجه يفصح عن أنها فطنت إليها ووازنت بينها أما وقد إلتفتت كليةً عن التعرض لدفاع المتهم الذي ضمته المذكرة المقدمة منه إليها وأسقطته جملةً ولم تورده على نحو يكشف عن أنها إطلعت عليه وأقسطته حقه فإن حكمها يكون قاصراً "




" طعن 2156 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 24/2/1969 "




وقضت أيضاً بأنه :




" الدفاع المكتوب في مذكرة مصرح بها هي تتمة للدفاع الشفوي المبدى بجلسة المرافعة أو بديل عنه إن لم يكن قد أبدى فيها وعلى المحكمة أن تتناوله بالتمحيص والرد وإلا كان حكمها معيباً "




" نقض 30/12/1973 – س 24 – رقم 260 ص 1280 طعن 753 لسنة 43 ق "




" نقض 16/12/1973 – س 24 – رقم 249 ص 1228 طعن 788 لسنة 43 ق "




ومتى كان كل ما تقدم ، إستبان أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد عابه قصور هائل وإخلال جسيم بحق الدفاع وقعد قعوداً تاماً عن مواجهة دفاع الطاعنة .




وحيث أنه لما تقدم جميعه فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون قد ران عليه عوار البطلان بما يستوجب نقضه والإحالة .




طلب وقف التنفيذ






لما كان تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه يترتب عليه أضراراً بالغة الجسامة لا يمكن مداركتها خاصة وأنها زوجة وربة منزل وأم لطفلتين صغيرتين – زغب الحواصل – لا تزالان في كنف الرعاية الأولى لم تتخط الأولى السابعة من عمرها ولم تتخط الثانية الخامسة من عمرها ، وكان الحكم بإذن الله وأمره مرجح النقض فإن الطاعنة تطلب الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم الطعين مؤقتاً ريثما يفصل في هذا الطعن .




فلهذه الأسباب


تلتمس الطاعنة تحديد أقرب جلسة لنظر طلبها بصفة مستعجلة والحكم بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه مؤقتاً ريثما يفصل في هذا الطعن – وضم المفردات للزومها لتحقيق أوجه الطعن والحكم :




أولاً : بقبول الطعن شكلاً .




ثانياً : بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإحالة .




وكيل الطاعنة


ثروت عبد الباسط الخرباوي

----------

